# Gengetsu 240 mm semistainless gyuto



## tk59

A while back, I had the opportunity to try out a 240 Gengetsu in white #2. That knife was pretty close to the perfect knife, IMO. The tip wasn't quite where I like it and white #2 is nice but the edge retention is just good. I just received the semistainless version and the tip is a touch better positioned and lo and behold, the cutting performance was very similar. So I'm writing an initial review.

The standard specs are:
Mass: 189 g
Edge: 246 mm
Heel: 4.16 mm
Mid: 2.24 mm
tip-1": 1.32 mm

...and my calipers just died. Well, it's thin behind the edge but it isn't the thinnest I've ever seen. It's a substantial knife and balances nearly 2" in front of the heel. It cuts everything but large, hard squash, etc. with ease and precision, not to mention excellent food release. It's a pretty stiff knife. The closest knife I've seen that gets pub around here is a Miz which runs a little longer. This one is stainless clad and the semi stainless is pretty unreactive. I had to "baste" it for a couple hours with fruit salad juices after making a 5 gal bucket of fruit salad in order to get some nice contrast going. :viking: Anyway, the OOTB edge was decent and really came alive with a couple of passes on my strop (leather 1 mcn diamond). I've cut quite a bit of material in the last couple of days and it is still shaving nicely. I'm impressed, at this point. 

The bevels were a little uneven (at the heel, the left bevel is 1mm right bevel is a hair's width, for example). The spine and choil aren't really rounded-looking but they do not feel sharp. The finish on the knife has some very minor scratching that was not removed. I can't wait to sharpen it but I'm waiting to see how long the OOTB edge lasts with some light maintenance. The handle is comfortable and rustic and very light. I think I will rehandle it but I'll use it a bit more before I make that call.

I love this knife. I don't know if it is going to be my fave and I don't think it replaces what a "laser" can do well but it is an excellent, excellent knife as far as I can tell. Here are some pics after basting.





and some OOTB shots...






Oh, and the saya fits nicely. I think I will actually use this one.


----------



## tk59

I just realized I made it sound like this is a shorter, stainless clad Mizuno. It isn't. It is more substantial feeling, a better cutter, more consistent fit and finish, and better handle.


----------



## Andrew H

Nice contrast you have there. :biggrin:


----------



## DHT580

Beautiful knife!


----------



## tk59

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

Nice review and those pictures look nice and full size too...LOL


----------



## add

Nice review.

What _is_ the core steel here then?


----------



## tk59

add said:


> ...What _is_ the core steel here then?


I dunno. It is more on the stainless end of the spectrum than a Heiji, for example. It's clearly on the harder side of the spectrum as well.


----------



## Crothcipt

Wow, looks good. I had to clean off the keyboard before I could start typing.:drool:


----------



## tk59

Hahaha. I've been using it almost exclusively on poly and I'm starting to think about sharpening this baby. It seems to respond well to stropping and rodding, btw. It still shaves but I can tell the edge has lost a fair amount of aggression.


----------



## labor of love

have you had a chance to sharpen it yet? how does it feel on the stones?


----------



## tk59

Well, I was going to sharpen it but I happened to have a 5k Rika on my counter and I put a couple of edge trailing strokes on it a couple of weeks ago and it's been great since.


----------



## memorael

I tried this knife, it is on the list along with some UWRS from Devin. This thing cuts like nothing, stiction is not an issue and it feels hefty not laserish. I have no F word clue how they do it but it works wonders. I thought about disappearing this one from TK's magix bag, it is that good. Plus the patina looks bad ass.


----------



## labor of love

im sold. just trying to figure out if i want a 240 or 270.


----------



## tk59

A couple things about this knife. One person who saw the knife, commented that it was surprisingly (maybe unappealingly) blade heavy, if that makes a difference to you. I would assume that the 270 would be even moreso.


----------



## heirkb

If you had the choice, would you go for a 240 Heiji or this one? I don't know why, but I'm getting the stupid urge to pick up a bigger 240 again (like the two I sold earlier :headbonk


----------



## memorael

I am assuming it was me that said it was blade heavy, if I am wrong than its just something else to note. I do however like blade heavy knives. Plus this knife cuts so well that literally the weight of the blade cuts through stuff so all one has to do is lift it and let it drop.


----------



## tk59

@heirkb: That's a tough question. I love my Heijis. The Heiji steel is such a pleasure to sharpen. They are both excellent cutters. I dunno. I don't think I could live without both, lol. If you're rough with your knives, the Gengetsu is less chippy plus it's less expensive... I dunno. I'd hate to tell you to grab one of these only to find out your true love is Heiji. 

@memorael: Nope. That was someone else but I agree 100% with your comments. There was no question in my mind and all the folks in your kitchen got all hot and bothered using it. :fanning:


----------



## memorael

@TK now the kitchen is all fed up with the *cheap hattori knife I keep around for the crew... Thanks TK! for stirring the muddy water LOL.:thumbsup:


----------

